# Fire hydrant From Wikipedia



## aati badri (17 أكتوبر 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_hydrant


----------



## aati badri (17 أكتوبر 2010)

تصميمها
http://firehydrant.org/info/design03.html


----------



## aati badri (17 أكتوبر 2010)

تابع
http://firehydrant.org/info/design07.html


----------



## aati badri (17 أكتوبر 2010)

صور لها
من سنة 1850 الى سنة 1900
http://www.firehydrant.org/pictures/oldermodels.html


----------



## aati badri (17 أكتوبر 2010)

عروسة من اليابان


----------



## aati badri (17 أكتوبر 2010)

ومن اليابان ايضا
اطول هيدرانت في التاريخ
بماخذين
الاسفل في الظروف العادية
الاعلى في حالة نزول الجليد وتغطية المأخذ الاسفل


----------



## aati badri (17 أكتوبر 2010)

حتى الآن لايعرف تاريخ ولادتها
ولا من ابتكرها


----------



## aati badri (17 أكتوبر 2010)

يقال انه وفي القرن السابع عشر
كان الناس في لندن يستعملون شبكة
مياه من خشب الاشجار المفرغة


----------



## aati badri (17 أكتوبر 2010)

وكان رجال الاطفاء
وهم في الغالب متطوعون يحفرون في الشوارع
حتى يصلوا لشبكة المياه الخشبية 
ثم يحفرون في الخشب فتتدفق المياه 
وياخذون منها للاطفاء


----------



## aati badri (17 أكتوبر 2010)

ثم ابتكروا plugs من الخشب
يوضع في مكان الحفر لغلق الفتحة في 
الشبكة
ثم صاروا يعملون بلقات على ابعاد 
متساوية من الشبكة للاطفاء
لذلك البعض يطلق على الهيرانت اسم PLUG


----------



## aati badri (17 أكتوبر 2010)

بعد زلزال 1660 الذي ضرب لندن ودمر ثلثيها تقريبا
تم عمل شبكة مياه الشرب من الخشب وبها بلقات/سدادات جاهزة 
للاطفاء


----------



## aati badri (17 أكتوبر 2010)

خزان مياه الحريق
في الشوارع
كما كان يستعمله 
قدماء الصينيين


----------



## aati badri (17 أكتوبر 2010)

خشب محفور يعتقد انه
كان يستعمل لاطفاء الحريق


----------



## aati badri (17 أكتوبر 2010)

خزان تحت الارض للاطفاء
مقاوم لعوامل الزلزال


----------



## aati badri (17 أكتوبر 2010)

فاير هيدرانت ودائما هناك صندوق من الخشب يحتويها

يعتقد انها من ثلاثينيات القرن التاسع عشر
وجدت في مكاتب براءة الاختراعات الامريكي


----------



## aati badri (17 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## aati badri (17 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## aati badri (17 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## aati badri (17 أكتوبر 2010)

لاحظ الاشكال المختلفة
والالوان المختلف
وتذكر انها ليست عبسا
كل لون يدل على سعة معينة للهيدرانت
من 500 الى 1000 ج/د مثلا لون معين


----------



## aati badri (17 أكتوبر 2010)

كذلك الغطاء والبريه
لها الوان مختلفة تدل
رجل الاطفاء على الضغط


----------



## aati badri (17 أكتوبر 2010)

عمل FLUSHING


----------



## aati badri (17 أكتوبر 2010)

متحف ل 24 هيدرانت
http://www.firehydrant.org/pictures/museum.html


----------



## aati badri (29 أكتوبر 2010)

اخطاء شائعة في التركيب


----------



## aati badri (29 أكتوبر 2010)

العروسة لاترى لأنها مغطى بالاشجار


----------



## aati badri (29 أكتوبر 2010)

بعض الكودات تنص على واحد(((1))) متر على الاقل فراغ من الخلف
نسبة لغيرتهم عليها


----------



## aati badri (29 أكتوبر 2010)

يوجد خطأين
مخرج مواجه للشجرة
والآخر مواجه لموقف السيارات


----------



## aati badri (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جميع المعدات يجب تركيبها على بعد اكبر من واحد متر


----------



## aati badri (29 أكتوبر 2010)

العروسة اقصر من اللازم


----------



## aati badri (29 أكتوبر 2010)

العروسة اطول من اللازم


----------



## aati badri (29 أكتوبر 2010)

بدون تعليق


----------



## aati badri (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ألوان الهيدرانت


----------



## aati badri (29 أكتوبر 2010)

تلون الهيدرانت بطريقتين مختلفتين
طبقا لكودين مختلفين
لون للجسم الفارع
ولون للغطاء والتاج
(مش زي عندنا كله أحمر في أحمر)


----------



## aati badri (29 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## aati badri (29 أكتوبر 2010)

طريقة التلوين الاولى

FireHydrant.Org recommends the following body colors for fire 1hydrants: 
*Supply* 
Municipal System: 
Private System: Non-Potable System 
*Body Color* 
Chrome Yellow 
Red Violet (Light Purple)


----------



## aati badri (29 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## aati badri (29 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## aati badri (29 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## aati badri (30 أكتوبر 2010)

Municipal System:
Chrome Yellow


----------



## aati badri (30 أكتوبر 2010)

Private System
Red Violet


----------



## aati badri (30 أكتوبر 2010)

Non-Potable System 

Light Purple


----------



## aati badri (30 أكتوبر 2010)

لا احد يتفاعل
مش مهم
سوف ياتي من اصلابهم من يتفاعل


----------



## م. رياض النجار (30 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> لا احد يتفاعل
> مش مهم
> سوف ياتي من اصلابهم من يتفاعل


 ولا يهمك يابشمهندس الله يجزيك الخير ويعطيك العافية ,فعلا جهد كبير
بس للصراحة غريب, أول موضوع بهذا الطول والمشاركات كلها من شخص واحد ​


----------



## aati badri (30 أكتوبر 2010)

riyadh1 قال:


> ولا يهمك يابشمهندس الله يجزيك الخير ويعطيك العافية ,فعلا جهد كبير
> 
> 
> بس للصراحة غريب, أول موضوع بهذا الطول والمشاركات كلها من شخص واحد ​


 انا مهمش ومضهد يا هندسة:83:
تشكر للتعزية
والدعم:75:


----------



## م. رياض النجار (30 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> انا مهمش ومضهد يا هندسة:83:
> تشكر للتعزية
> والدعم:75:


 
ولا تهتم ح تصير رمز الصمود والنضال والتحدي
:73::19:
وح تبقى كبير​


----------



## aati badri (31 أكتوبر 2010)

riyadh1 قال:


> ولا تهتم ح تصير رمز الصمود والنضال والتحدي
> 
> :73::19:
> 
> وح تبقى كبير​


 مشكوور يارياض يافاضل


----------



## aati badri (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*Flow Indicators* 
The NFPA standard calls for bonnets and caps to be color-coded to indicate the hydrant's available flow at 20 p.s.i. Standard color codes are as follows:


----------



## aati badri (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*Class C* Less than 500 GPM *Red*


----------



## aati badri (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*Class B* 500-999 GPM *Orange*


----------



## aati badri (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*Class A* 1000-1499 GPM *Green*


----------



## aati badri (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*Class AA* 1500 GPM & above *Light Blue*


----------



## aati badri (31 أكتوبر 2010)

as follows: 
COLOR CLASS AVAILABLE FLOW
@ 20 p.s.i. residual BLUE AA 1500 GPM or more GREEN A 1000-1499 GPM ORANGE B 500-999 GPM RED C Below 500 GPM


----------



## aati badri (31 أكتوبر 2010)

Two-outlet hydrants can be configured in either of two ways. How the pumper outlet faces can make a significant difference.


----------



## aati badri (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*A dry barrel 2-outlet hydrant*


*



*


----------



## aati badri (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*



*


----------



## aati badri (31 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## aati badri (31 أكتوبر 2010)

nfpa291


4.4 Equipment.
4.4.1 The equipment necessary for field work consists of the following: 
(1) A single 200-psi (14-bar) bourdon pressure gauge with 1-psi (0.0689-bar) graduations
(2) A number of pitot tubes
(3) Hydrant wrenches
(4) 50- or 60-psi (3.5- or 4.0-bar) bourdon pressure gauges with 1-psi (0.0689-bar) graduations, and scales with -in. (1.6-mm) graduations [One pitot tube, a 50- or 60-psi (3.5- or 4.0-bar) gauge, a hydrant wrench, a scale for each hydrant to be flowed]
(5) A special hydrant cap tapped with a hole into which a short length of ¼-in. (6.35-mm) brass pipe is fitted; this pipe is provided with a T connection for the 200-psi (14-bar) gauge and a cock at the end for relieving air pressure.


----------



## aati badri (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ولحساب السريان من العنكبوتية راسا
http://firehydrant.org/info/hycalc.html


----------



## aati badri (22 يوليو 2012)

ســــــــــأل ســــــــــــائل


----------



## wael nesim (22 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر ليك يا بشا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم م عبد العاطي و كل الزملاء 
رمضان مبارك و كريم عليكم و على جميع الزملاء 
أشكرك و كل من تكرم بالسؤال عني في فترة غيبتي 
كنت في مكان شبه معزول عن العالم اذا اردت الاتصال تلف حول نفسك و تحتاج لأن تسافر كيلومترات لتتمكن من شبكة و للأسف لم يكن لدي سيارة و لم تكن شرائح زين ولا موبايلي تعمل و كان علي ان احصل على شريحة سوا و لم يكن التصال منها سهلا فعلي ان امشي باحثا عن مكان تصله الشبكة و اذا وجدتها فهي ضعيفة لا يمكنك استخدامها 
و الله لم تكن ترفيها و لكن .... الحمد لله كانت مشكلة في تركيب مضخات و بفضل الله تمكنت من اكتشاف العيب و أعيد تركيبها و لذلك حديث ان شاء الله فقط اريد ان ارتاح نفسيا من المشوار 
المهم 
كل عام و انتم بخير و نسأل الله ان يوفقنا في رمضان و يتقبل منا صيامنا و قيامنا و يعتقنا من النار


----------



## aati badri (23 يوليو 2012)

منو يابروف
وحمد لله على السلامة
وتقبل الله منكم ومنا صالح الاعمال وهدانا اليها


----------

